# Inserting e-post after cutting seat tube on 595 - how hard?



## Rich.H (Feb 5, 2007)

I wonder if someone can offer some advice? 

I have a med size 595 on which I have had to remove 11cm of seatpost to size. I am now finding it difficult (as in impossible) to insert the e-post beyond 1cm above the top elastomer (i.e i have an approx 3cm gap between the bottom of the e-post and the top of the cut seat tube). I really do not want to force it in too much more in case I am unable to remove it. From the cut piece, the walls of the seat tube look appreciably thicker where I made the cut than at the tube of the original tube length - I assume this is normal?

The top of the seat tube does not appear to have any obstructions that would stop the e-post being inserted.

Any suggestions? 

Rich

Stop press - panic over!!!! I have lightly rubbed down the "corners" of the e-post insert that butts against the seat tube - its still a very tight fit but its in now:thumbsup: . I don't suppose Look would support this action though....

This has provided me with another question - should I lightly grease the e-post insert before I start riding the bike or leave it clean?

I had thought of deleting the post but thought it may be some use to others....

Thanks

Rich


----------



## the seamus (Apr 12, 2004)

Not sure why your post was so tough to get in. Mine (white medium, about 4cm of ST above TT) is fairly easy to get in/out but the edges of the red elastomer can get caught on the seat tube a bit, so I just wiggle it...carefully...and of course you have the post expander bolt loosened up? 

I wouldn't grease it, BTW. I don't think it'll do any harm but it shouldn't be necessary. I've left mine dry and ridden it lots...no noise or issues at all.


----------

